# the curse is broken



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

met dandrews and Oscars... two great guys we went to the GMR

I finally broke the curse I caught a nice smallie my heart stopped my PB

I should use this next time I go fishing


----------



## HeerKittyky (May 23, 2011)

Sweet smallie, Trailbreaker! Congrats on breakin the curse...

LOL at Stone Cold


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Hell yes!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rogersmhw (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats on a great fish!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Great job man, kudos to your pals for the assist!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks.. may been a small one at a LB it put up a fight


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice! Hopefully the first of many fish. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

Great fish trailbreaker! Makes me happy to hear that and see it! Yes, the drought is broken.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrads, feels good huh?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

and more to go


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Tom 513 said:


> Congrads, feels good huh?


thanks.. yes it does feel good


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Now all you have to do is fish ,fish, fish..... CONGRADULATIONS


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks riverbum


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Ill raise my glass to you sir, i was in your position in the fall of last year. i put roughly 30 hours of fishing in with no fish to show for it. congrats!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

IGbullshark said:


> Ill raise my glass to you sir, i was in your position in the fall of last year. i put roughly 30 hours of fishing in with no fish to show for it. congrats!


thanks it was fun


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats man, good fish!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations Trailbreaker on the PB smallie. I like the new signature, now you can just keep adding to it.

That was a fun time, it was nice to meet you.

Way to go Dandrews for putting him on the smallies.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

deltaoscar said:


> Congratulations Trailbreaker on the PB smallie. I like the new signature, now you can just keep adding to it.
> 
> That was a fun time, it was nice to meet you.
> 
> Way to go Dandrews for putting him on the smallies.


had fun did e_lin show said he was.. nice to have met you maybe can 
head out some time


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep, E_Lin showed up. He and Dandrews were still at it when I left around 9:45.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I could be wrong is that female or male


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Great looking smallie, man. Sorry I was late to the party, but had stuff to do with the old ball and chain before I could get away.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Congratulations on DA SKUNK KILLA!!!
It was nice to meet you, Im glad we were able to find some fish. The pressures off now, you can relax and have fun. Well hit it again sometime.

E_Lin didnt mention his catch; he caught a small flathead on a 3 twistertail. 
Its the first flathead Ive heard of this year.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Matulemj said:


> Hell yes!!


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats! I'm glad you decided to not give up on the rivers! Keep in touch and we'll get some more of those for ya!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Congrats man! It's always good to see persistence pay off. Now you can start thinking about catching more and bigger fish 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swohioangler (Jun 21, 2007)

Congrats Trailbreaker


----------



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow! What an amazing pic to capture the story. Congratulations On the catch and what a Great fishing community we have here. On a side note I still have not caught a bass this year.....


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Way to go Trailbreaker!!!
Catching smallies and learning rivers!
Uh oh, do I smell a new addict in our ranks?

Doesn't it feel nice to post reports with pics....
There are some people here that NEVER have a chance to do that!
Long live Trailbreaker!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

E_Lin said:


> Great looking smallie, man. Sorry I was late to the party, but had stuff to do with the old ball and chain before I could get away.



that's ok congrats on your fish


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I wore my lucky irish shirt the wind was bad next time i'm wearing a hat


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

dandrews was first


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

trailbreaker 3:16 said i whopped that smallies butt and that's the bottom line cause trailbreaker said so


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Way to go TB!Nice Smallie.And congrats to the Fishermen who took you out.They are some Goodfellas!That Green shirt though has to go.You need a new shirt with a Big Smallie on it.LOL.Keep 'um coming.



Roscoe


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice work!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

*all time greatest post in the history of ogf!*




trailbreaker said:


> trailbreaker 3:16 said i whopped that smallies butt and that's the bottom line cause trailbreaker said so


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

Dandrews said:


> Congratulations on DA SKUNK KILLA!!!
> It was nice to meet you, Im glad we were able to find some fish. The pressures off now, you can relax and have fun. Well hit it again sometime.
> 
> E_Lin didnt mention his catch; he caught a small flathead on a 3 twistertail.
> ...


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Roscoe said:


> Way to go TB!Nice Smallie.And congrats to the Fishermen who took you out.They are some Goodfellas!That Green shirt though has to go.You need a new shirt with a Big Smallie on it.LOL.Keep 'um coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


that's my next thing to get


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice Catch.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks bmayhall was great meeting you


----------



## blindcop204 (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice catch glad you got one!!!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks blind cop


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

sweet what did he hit on


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That's gotta make ya feel good . . way to go sir!!!! May the rest of your days rain smallmouth forever more. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Trailbreaker

I sent you a PM today.



Roscoe


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Great way to end the drought and hats to the OGF'ers for lending you a hand. Y'all made me smile this morning.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

master of none said:


> sweet what did he hit on



white inline spinner.. dandrews and delta Oscar are great guys


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice to see a "feel good" thread. Way to go!


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

Dandrews said:


>


They say a picture is worth a thousand words, this pic rendered me speechless with a great feeling of happiness and goodwill. Its awesome to see that there are great people in this forum and are willing to help out a fellow angler be it a novice or someone with comparable skill sets.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

may been a pound i'm going to work on bigger ones


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> Congratulations on DA SKUNK KILLA!!!
> It was nice to meet you, Im glad we were able to find some fish. The pressures off now, you can relax and have fun. Well hit it again sometime.
> 
> E_Lin didnt mention his catch; he caught a small flathead on a 3 twistertail.
> ...




LOL, good pic, I chortled out loud


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

CWG said:


> LOL, good pic, I chortled out loud


your gonna have nightmares


----------

